# what you think of this?



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

udm machine any reviews?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-new-UDM-DAS ... 286.c0.m14


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Never used one, but very similar to the PC machine which makes it the ideal tool for getting to grips with machine polishing.

Could be worth a look at:

www.autopia.org

With the Â£/$ exchange rate being so good, it could be the ideal place to buy from.
If you quote INTL on the discount code box when (if) you order you could get an additional 15% off.
Customs and VAT are nothing to worry about - recommended quite a few people to buy from there...rapid delivery 2-3 working days.

Lots of other useful products to buy as well at much cheaper prices than UK sellers.

Not sure if it's a 240v machine? If 110v you'll need a transformer to use it.

Dave


----------



## T7NJB (Mar 3, 2008)

This ones even cheaper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

is it really worth spending Â£100+++++ IF YOU DONT DO DETAILING FOR A LIVING?


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

dont start into this detailing thingy - its a slippery downward spiral :lol: :lol: :lol: 
machine polishing is the only way to remove most of your paint defects that hand polishing wont sort out. not advised that you try it out first time on your pride n joy but get a panel from scrapyard and give it a go to get your technique right. personnaly, i've never looked back. :wink:


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

bloody hell those pix look smooth - no imperfections at all
get over er and do mine!!!!
u got this one (UDM) tt9060?

what ones even cheaper T7NJB?


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

chrishTT said:


> udm machine any reviews?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-new-UDM-DAS ... 286.c0.m14


Ive got this one,does the job fine ,not heavy and bulky like some

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_519.html

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Das-6-Pro-Dua ... 1054604489


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

blz-8027 said:


> chrishTT said:
> 
> 
> > udm machine any reviews?
> ...


He's probably decided in the past 6 years :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

HOLY THREAD RESURRECTION, BATMAN!


----------

